# Afraid of going to work



## Glycerin (Jun 26, 2016)

To those who experience it: how do you cope with being afraid of going to work? It doesn't seem enough for my mind to feel anxious and ashamed _during _work, I'm also sick with anxiety after and before work about having to go to work again. How do you enjoy life like this? How do you enjoy your evenings and weekends when you just feel anxious all the time and afraid of your awkwardness, social anxiety and quietness that you will exhibit the next day? How do you sleep?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I just tell myself whatever happens happens....I ask myself what am I scared of? Getting fired? So what. After you've been close to death as many times as I've been things just don't worry you that much or at least you just don't care about the bad things that "might" happen. 

But yeah at work the adrenaline kicks in. I feel like any day I can get fired for something I did/do. So when you go in with nothing to lose it makes it a tad easier.


----------



## Glycerin (Jun 26, 2016)

Kevin001 said:


> After you've been close to death as many times as I've been


close to death by accidents?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

MissMadonna said:


> close to death by accidents?


Um....planned suicide attempts and whatnot. Never attempted but came close many times. Anyways yeah work is work and whatever happens happens.


----------



## Glycerin (Jun 26, 2016)

Kevin001 said:


> Um....planned suicide attempts and whatnot. Never attempted but came close many times. Anyways yeah work is work and whatever happens happens.


I hope you won't plan that again. 
Do you not worry much because you think a work day shouldn't be taken too seriously because it really is unimportant or because of depression?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

MissMadonna said:


> Do you not worry much because you think a work day shouldn't be taken too seriously


This pretty much, like I know its how most pay bills and stuff but its much easier going in everyday with an idc what happens attitude lifts some of the anxiety of having to be perfect and sh*t.


----------



## Wolfology (Nov 14, 2016)

I used to take a shot of vodka. Then, once I got to know the people, I wasn't really afraid.


----------



## Destormjanina1 (Jan 9, 2017)

I know what it's like to be broke. More than enough motivation to get up.


----------



## Glycerin (Jun 26, 2016)

Wolfology said:


> I used to take a shot of vodka. Then, once I got to know the people, I wasn't really afraid.


but can't they smell it?


----------



## Wolfology (Nov 14, 2016)

MissMadonna said:


> but can't they smell it?


Nope. It was mixed with coffee and I never got close to someone for them to smell my breath anyway.


----------



## Jellybean35 (Jan 10, 2017)

I can relate on a major level. It does get easier with time. You just got to keep putting yourself out there and working on cbt techniques. I'm still struggling with this but it has improved over time. I Never thought I'd last a day at my current job but I've been there a few months now. I still worry a lot and I don't do much in my spare time. I know I need some kind of blanance but I feel like it would be too difficult fonetomanage a social life and a stressful job at the same time. I wish there was more help for people like us. I've been struggling a long time and I feel like I should be further ahead right now based on my age.


----------



## Shadow2009 (Sep 25, 2010)

If you genuinely hate work that much and it makes you feel as terrible as you say, then QUIT and go somewhere else. Obviously it's not that simple but you should use your spare time to look for another job. Or reduce your hours. Can't you do part time or something?

Life is way too short to spend ANY time doing something that makes you feel terrible. I've quit a ton of jobs (and quit another job last night!!!!) due to major anxiety/depression, and it's sort of liberating because I know I'll find another one soon and that I have so much different jobs to apply for and possibly get into.

Please don't go somewhere that makes you miserable. It's not worth the money.


----------



## Glycerin (Jun 26, 2016)

^ it's not the work itself, it's the people I'm scared of because of sa. So it would be like that with every other job too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## pied vert (Jan 23, 2016)

Wolfology said:


> I used to take a shot of vodka. Then, once I got to know the people, I wasn't really afraid.


Getting drunk before work? Oh my god I've thought about this!
But I have to drive, and there is little socializing during my job, it's more just sitting at my desk trying to think, so it probably wouldn't come in handy. But I wonder if it would make me feel better/happier/more sociable.


----------



## Wolfology (Nov 14, 2016)

pied vert said:


> Getting drunk before work? Oh my god I've thought about this!
> But I have to drive, and there is little socializing during my job, it's more just sitting at my desk trying to think, so it probably wouldn't come in handy. But I wonder if it would make me feel better/happier/more sociable.


Not drunk, just a little tipsy.


----------



## umair889 (Jan 5, 2017)

For long working hours to spend in office, to fulfill your sleep need is the major problem. this is usually happened with the software engineer or developer when they need to resolve bugs.


----------



## Sinatra (Mar 13, 2013)

Jellybean35 said:


> I can relate on a major level. It does get easier with time. You just got to keep putting yourself out there and working on cbt techniques. I'm still struggling with this but it has improved over time. I Never thought I'd last a day at my current job but I've been there a few months now. I still worry a lot and I don't do much in my spare time. I know I need some kind of blanance but I feel like it would be too difficult fonetomanage a social life and a stressful job at the same time. I wish there was more help for people like us. I've been struggling a long time and I feel like I should be further ahead right now based on my age.


cbt techniques? Like what exactly? Please explain this a bit more if you don't mind


----------

